# geese??



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

anyone seen any geese any where specificly snows please reply or e-mail
[email protected]

Gooseman


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ive seen alot of canadians but, no snows yet.  I dont think that wind today would have done us much good either.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

This is from one of the lakes south of Aberdeen, don't remember the name of the lake but this pic was taken Friday around noon and the birds on the ice were already there and the birds in the air were the first of three extremely large flocks that came in within 45 minutes. there were also two other large groups of birds about the same size as this on the same lake.








Anyone guessing the EXACT number of birds in this pic wins a prize! J/K :lol: 
Also the James river had an extremely large amount of birds roosting on it as well just north of Huron SD. Any corn field within five miles was a sure bet for decoying birds especialy ones that the birds were in the day before!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

All I can say is..... WOW!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

If it was the lake that I drove by at 4 pm on friday, I was guessing around 400K....


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't know if I would be able to shoot if I saw that or just sit there in aw


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah right, I would be shooting up a storm.......man i wish I could have snuck some of the flock I say go into fields this weekend......but of course I was in the dekes.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I think that might be scatterwood lake...how far south was it and was it west at all?

anywyas i was up at sand lake last night and there isnt as much up there as i suspected. there is alot of birds south and west of ipsiwch south dakota and around scatterwood lake.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We hunted by scatterwood over the weekend. There was quite afew birds.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Did you decoy them? i saw a buch of windsocks north of scatterwood a few miles figured it mighta been someone from this website. which way did they go from scatterwood? we found way more birds northwest and north of scatterwood about 15 miles.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah that was us, they went wayyyy north to feed.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

How many did you guys end up whit and what were yuo using for a spread. Ya we we set up but didnt do to well.
kinda sucked. If youll be back we should hook up maybe.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We ended up with 40 birds, over 1500 windsocks wasnt to bad of a trip. It felt good to get out and sit in the decoys again!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

any pics?

I think its wierd, i was up at sand lake last night didnt see as much as i thought i would and scattwerwoods not holding as many as i thought it would , is there still alot to the south?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think Scatterwood was holding numbers like that.....

As far as this weekends hunt, I think the majority of the birds we saw were off of Scatterwood.

GB3, had a blast picking all them deeks up eh?!?!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

anyone know abything aobut nebraska or southern south dakota bird numbers?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Madi it was Great huntint with you again!! Get ready for April!!! 
Picking up dekes was a pain!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PIckin up that many deeks was major pain in the asss, but Like always was a major awesome time hanging and banging with the NODAK boys..

Got permision from the ol lady, so I'll be seeing ya in April GB3!!!!

keepin it reeeel
madison


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

how long does it take to put out and take taht many up!!!?

its worth it thought if you shot 40 in a day.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

2 1/5 hours, if we would have used our floaters wit would have took another 1 1/5. It sucks pulling decoys out to the field.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm about 99% sure that picture is NOT from Scatterwood Lake. I didn't have much luck over the weekend. There were very few bird on the lakes in comparison to small ponds north of scatterwood.

If the geese didn't fly 30 miles I'd have better luck hunting all my land is in around the lake.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Pulled out the old map and realized that the pics were from Twin Lakes six miles south of Redfield. We just watched the lake for a while as the birds poured in before we went back out for an evening field hunt.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GB...you walked into the field pulling all those decoys on a sled???

What kind of sled do you have to do that?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We put all of the decoys into the 2-ton gravel bags, put a sled under it and pulled out. It worked pretty slick, and we could've fit almost all of the socks in it.

The floaters, well, that's another story. We have 5 bags full!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

scatterwood cottonwood lake area is holding over 100 thousand birds according to teh hotline. They seem to be feeding all day and might be sittin on scatterwood late at night.


----------

